# Faster speeds with roaming turned off?



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

I'm not to sure why but I'm running ViciousMIUI but it does this with other Roms too Sense and Liquid? With data roaming turned on my download speeds are say around 3.5MB/s but when I turn roaming off my speeds will go a lot higher like 11MB/s? I don't know why it does this?

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

harosxcomp170 said:


> I'm not to sure why but I'm running ViciousMIUI but it does this with other Roms too Sense and Liquid? With data roaming turned on my download speeds are say around 3.5MB/s but when I turn roaming off my speeds will go a lot higher like 11MB/s? I don't know why it does this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


Interesting, i ran speedtest & coverage map last night & my dl speeds were pathetic, usually i dont have the data roaming selected, but lately i do, im gonna have to try disabling it again & compare.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Really interesting thread, thanks for posting.

Sent from a highly tweaked and personalized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------

